# Removal of PE tube



## tldixon@mokancomm.net (Jun 27, 2012)

What is the correct ICD-9 code for removal of PE tube?


----------



## mcnaryk (Jun 27, 2012)

tldixon@mokancomm.net said:


> What is the correct ICD-9 code for removal of PE tube?



Hi there! I've always used V55.1 with no problem. 

Kristina, CPC, CANPC


----------



## salCCS (Jun 27, 2012)

*PE tube removal*

I use v53.09 per ingenix 

hope this helps


----------

